

UPEK Password Decryption (Now Apple's Authentec) - JimmaDaRustla
http://adamcaudill.com/2012/10/07/upek-windows-password-decryption/

======
JimmaDaRustla
As discussed on Security Now: <http://twit.tv/show/security-now/373>

